# Time for a shave



## Josh66 (Jul 16, 2009)

I can't remember if I've posted this before (I don't think I have), but I have to post something in our new macro section!







Taken with 70-200mm f/4 L & 50mm f/1.4, mounted face to face.


...More to come soon!


----------



## camera obscura (Jul 16, 2009)

that is a close one. :mrgreen:


----------



## papatooth (Jul 17, 2009)

how does that work, is it some type of adapter?


----------



## Josh66 (Jul 17, 2009)

papatooth said:


> how does that work, is it some type of adapter?



What you need is a "macro coupler".  It's an adapter with threads on both ends to attach two lenses using the filter threads.  They cost about $10.
If you're on a _really_ tight budget, you could just tape the other lens on.

Usually, you'll want to use a long lens and a wide lens.

Magnification is focal length of the long one, divided by the short one.
I use the 70-200 f/4L (at 200mm) and a 50mm f/1.4 - giving me 4:1 magnification.

Whichever lens has the smaller maximum aperture is the one that should be mounted to the camera, since you will only be able to change the aperture of that lens.  So, in my case, the 70-200 is on the camera, the 50 is on the end of that.


Another way to get ultra cheap macro shots is with a reverse mount adapter.  This allows you to mount the lens backwards.  More expensive ones will still allow you to control the lens.


----------

